# Cleveland Steelhead



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone have any luck with them? Will be our sat and Sunday and after finished up with walleye thinking about making a run and trying if they are anywhere near 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Going to make the run out of Avon toward the border Friday morning. Will report what we find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I’m going Fri AM too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Abt 70 fow should do it. Get your wallees out there too, while looking(FO's).
ps-Fish deep!


----------



## jeff jenkins (Jan 20, 2017)

We ran out to 76 foot NE out of conneaut we didn’t mark to much of anything


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

Try to find a/the thermocline out there in the deep water (55 ft plus) then fish in or just above it . .


----------



## ItsAboutTime (Mar 19, 2015)

Hooked one at 50’ today on an orange spoon going 4mph north of the crib. 2 jumps and it was gone. Lots of fun though. Look for the thermocline


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

According to the weather buoy the thermocline is around 40' by the crib


----------



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Ran out of Miller Road and ran NNE to the line. Stopped in 68 foot of water and worked our way out to 70-73 foot. Only 2 Steelies came on downriggers down 40 and 45 feet. Pretty defined thermocline down around 45 feet. Crazy currents out there today as well (seemed to be a east to west current). 

We were running 3.1-3.3 when we hooked up with steel. Both on orange spoons. However, couldn’t keep the walleyes off, even when upping our speed to 4 plus. Guess not too bad of a problem to have. 

Definitely doesn’t seem to be a big pod of steelies there, at least not yet. Have heard there is a good pod of them north of Lorain. Seems the lake is off by a month or so, so maybe in a week or two they will show up in numbers out there. 

Either way was a great day. Walleye report is literally anything and everything. Best depth seemed to be 30-40 down-with speeds around 3. All colors took fish. Decent grade, but nothing over 25 inches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

We are headed out in the morning from E72nd ST. I'll post a report how we do.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

We were north of Avon point today, got one in 60 fow, 3.0 mph on a Kevorikian spoon.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

We tried in 65 and 70ft north of crib. All walleye, couldn’t find steel.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

We finished in 73 fow no chrome


----------



## Flocker23 (Sep 22, 2014)

No need to run so deep, catching them 4 miles off of the point in 58 ft of water. Run 3-3.5 mph and catch your walleye at the same time. Yeck spoons- blueberry muffins for the steelies


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

I assume you are talking Abon point?
We ran from 39/06 to the 44/01 out of Lorain. No chrome, lots of eyes.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I know it’s a CLE report, but there is a good sized school of steelies just NW of Geneva in 56’ - 62’. We pulled a few yesterday and lots of other boats around us had hook-ups as well. 
Lots of big hooks right behind the bait balls so I am assuming they were mostly steelies. I think the steelhead fishing yesterday at Geneva was better than the walleye fishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Labman your right we hooked up 3 Steelhead and only boated 4 Walleye out of Gevena testerday (Sat)


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Any updates ? Planning on going out sat and Sunday . Gonna head deep and try for some bonus chromers . 
Thinking of going 15 mi N of WW tomorrow where I got some last yr about this time . If not there headed out of Avon NNE and headed to the border on Sunday


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Carpn said:


> Any updates ? Planning on going out sat and Sunday . Gonna head deep and try for some bonus chromers .
> Thinking of going 15 mi N of WW tomorrow where I got some last yr about this time . If not there headed out of Avon NNE and headed to the border on Sunday


Keep us posted. We are heading out of Lorain on Sunday and Monday looking for steel. Have a plan to also see if theres any lakers out there...


----------



## jeff jenkins (Jan 20, 2017)

There hitting chrome in 72 ft nw out of conny


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Give 75’ off the CEI stacks off the chagrin a shot. There’s a lot of bait staged out there and there’s some steelies following them. 
It’s about a 15 mile run NE out of 72nd street, or about 12 miles out of wildwood depending on where you are launching from. 
You should pick up some eyes out there as well. 
Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll let you know . I'll start about 15 miles NNE of WW where I did ok last yr and see what it looks like on the graph .


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

We are planning on running just north of the dumping grounds to setup and try for chrome


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Not a CLE report, but we pulled 6 off Geneva today in 76’. Managed to release 5 of the 6 unharmed to fight another day. 1 was hooked deep so he’s head to the grill with some lemon butter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Labman1127 said:


> Not a CLE report, but we pulled 6 off Geneva today in 76’. Managed to release 5 of the 6 unharmed to fight another day. 1 was hooked deep so he’s head to the grill with some lemon butter!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How far of a run out of Geneva is that? Appreciate the info man, the wife is getting tired of non fighting walleye so we are gunna go for steels tomorrow


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished 75 ' straight N of WW . Had 2 on that got off quickly . Caught a bunch of walleye

Gonna try out of Avon tomorrow


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

12 miles slightly northwest of gevena. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

My buddy fished 73 fow northeast of 72. Landed 5 of 7. I’m taking him out again in the morning and we will head to same area.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job for your buddy . Any particular program ?


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll find out in the AM. I know he fishes with down riggers and has temp sensor.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you folks running “cheaters” or sliders with your riggers. I find that about half of steel taken on my riggers come on a cheater.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

when I fish for chrome and eyes I use dispys and target 40-45'. tomorrow we will run 4 dipsys and 6 planers with bandits.


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

captainshotgun said:


> Are you folks running “cheaters” or sliders with your riggers. I find that about half of steel taken on my riggers come on a cheater.


Great tip!!!!!... I had good luck once my d riggers were past 35 down with a 6 ft stretch of 15 lb mono and a snap swivel on each end as a slider on steel...I even ran one (a cheater spoon) "pinned" by a rubber band 10 ft above a dipsy and 6 ft back at times


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Got 3 today in 68-70 fow N of Avon. Bunch of walleye out there too. Dipsey 80 back on a 1 setting got all 3 steelhead .


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I was out Saturday night 70 plus feet of water , steelhead are stacked up out there.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Carpn said:


> Got 3 today in 68-70 fow N of Avon. Bunch of walleye out there too. Dipsey 80 back on a 1 setting got all 3 steelhead .[/QUOTE


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

We fished 72-75 fow ended up north of Eastlake. 18 nice eyes. 2 SH hits only got to reel in 25-30’ of line onneaxh and they were gone


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems like for SH the quicker you can get the rod out and start cranking to stay tight the better . But I don't have a bunch of experience with them . 

We had a couple other hits that I suspect were steelhead but they were gone before anyone could lay a hand on the rod . Tough to say but when the rod burys and start bucking and the drag zips a couple times it's usually not a walleye . 

See what next weekend brings . May try em again .


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Farmhand said:


> I was out Saturday night 70 plus feet of water , steelhead are stacked up out there.


Cle?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2015)

I fished north of Avon this morning 70-73 and had one good steel bite that was gone when I picked up the rod. Was catching a better grade of walleye so that was a bonus, mine were all over 22 inches. Anybody marking a thermocline out there? I’ve been out there 4 times now with only a couple steel to show for it I’m hoping it’s just early yet because I’m still not marking the thermocline or the big suspended bait balls we had last year.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Carpn said:


> Seems like for SH the quicker you can get the rod out and start cranking to stay tight the better . But I don't have a bunch of experience with them .
> 
> We had a couple other hits that I suspect were steelhead but they were gone before anyone could lay a hand on the rod . Tough to say but when the rod burys and start bucking and the drag zips a couple times it's usually not a walleye .
> 
> See what next weekend brings . May try em again .


Carpn. It sounds to me like you have your drags set too tight. You need to set your drags so light that the clicker is keeping the line from going out! Are these sh hookups on Dipseys? I usually dont even bring my dipsey rods out of the holder until after the sh makes its first run.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I set my drags so they barely hold the dipseys . On wave surges they usually let a little drag out .


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I fished north of Avon this morning 70-73 and had one good steel bite that was gone when I picked up the rod. Was catching a better grade of walleye so that was a bonus, mine were all over 22 inches. Anybody marking a thermocline out there? I’ve been out there 4 times now with only a couple steel to show for it I’m hoping it’s just early yet because I’m still not marking the thermocline or the big suspended bait balls we had last year.


Sounds like we were in the same area . I saw 2 other boats out there . I was the StarCraft with my black Bimini up . 

I didn't mark a thermocline persay . But I didn't turn my sensitivity up . Seemed like majority of marks yesterday out of WW and today out of Avon were around 50 ft . I'd say that's the thermocline


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2015)

Okay, yeah I was in black and blue Starcraft pretty sure i seen you this morning. That’s what I was assuming also 50 ft is where I marked everything and where I was targeting. Last couple years the thermocline was setup real solid and would mark clearly, just curious if my depth finder is messed up.


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

Off the Chagrin the thermocline is setup 50’ down. 
We got temps as low as 51.9, 50’ down. 
Most of the time the temp was 53, 50’ down. 
One confirmed chrome that came off near the back of the boat, and two more possible hits, but came off quick.


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Went to 73 fow NE of Avon...got 4 of 7 to the boat and 2 tickets of eyes. heading back out soon as gas dock opens.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

ErieIslander said:


> Cle?


Almost straight out of the chagrin river


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Carpn said:


> I set my drags so they barely hold the dipseys . On wave surges they usually let a little drag out .


Sounds like u have them perfect!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Fished in 65+ FOW straight north of Euclid, we only had 1 Steelie hook up but we landed it, nice 22" put on a helluva show for us, got our 2 limits of walleye and decided to call it a day


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Whats everyone speed for Chrome? 3-3.5? I know speeding up doesn't seem to keep the eyes from hitting.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been running about 3 mph sog . Alot of current pushing out there offshore . You can really see it pushing your #3 dipsey in at times . I've been trying to line my troll up where both outside dipseys look like they are pulling evenly in comparison to my inside dipsey lines


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Yesterday the wind and currents fouled us up many times. I’m just staring to fish more with dipsys and yesterday was a long learning process


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

anybody have a downrigger with a downtemp????
that will tell you everything ya want to know about how your lures are running


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

kdn said:


> Yesterday the wind and currents fouled us up many times. I’m just staring to fish more with dipsys and yesterday was a long learning process


Monday we were trolling in a big 1/2 mile circle of current...it was crazy. Also all of our steelhead had nothing in bellies but sand fleas.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sat was the last day I fished and you needed to do .8-1.0 mph faster on the surface to match speed at 40' down. There was a strong thermocline at 45' and temps below that we're in the 50's

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Off Sheffield Sunday night good thermocline at 43 feet. Was running my shallow 25 foot lead and wasn't hitting. Saw the cline on the graph, set my dipsy right above it and it was game on. Saw the walleye laying their bellies in the cooler water and coming up to feed. It was cool. Was due North of the windmill in 50-52 feet.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice!! I don't think I'm gonna get to fish this weekend . Hope you all get out and strike Chrome . 

Got a set of riggers a buddy was nice enough to give me . I need to get weights , clips , and a couple rigger rods . Trying to gear up to try Ontario salmon .


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Carpn said:


> Got a set of riggers a buddy was nice enough to give me . I need to get weights , clips , and a couple rigger rods . Trying to gear up to try Ontario salmon .


DONT DO IT !!!!!!!!
you'll never be back once you cross to the dark side lol


----------

